# Traveling to Lima Peru



## yogandi

I am leaving for Peru in two weeks and will have a full day in Lima. I wonder if anyone nows a good yarn store overthere which I could visit for some alpaca or lama yarn. It could be a market too if you know one . I am not going to the mountains or to Pisac and Cusco but the jungle and stay there for a week. On the way back I will have a Sunday to shop for yarn in Lima. Any idea is helpful where to go.
Thanks.


----------



## ladydog

Not sure who to contact but a woman named Anna Mirinda had a shop and sold yarns and would have sweater knit for you. I had a Kaffe Fasette sweater knit for me and I call it my quilter's jacket... it was in the Glorious COlor book. Wish I had more infor.. Beautiful woman and lots of connections.


----------



## daralene

yogandi said:


> I am leaving for Peru in two weeks and will have a full day in Lima. I wonder if anyone nows a good yarn store overthere which I could visit for some alpaca or lama yarn. It could be a market too if you know one . I am not going to the mountains or to Pisac and Cusco but the jungle and stay there for a week. On the way back I will have a Sunday to shop for yarn in Lima. Any idea is helpful where to go.
> Thanks.


Is this one of those trips where you stay with the natives and meet a medicine man??? Sorry I don't know any yarn shops but too interested not to ask.


----------



## patocenizo

My husband and I were in Peru last year and unfortunately I did not have the time to check out either department stores or yarn shops but at one stop on our way to Cusco we went into one of those places for tourists where everything is very ,very expensive and they had bags full of yarn that were exquisite and the price to go with it. At that time, I did not know about Knitmap.com where you can find out about yarn shops and in many instances there are reviews so check it out and good luck to you!


----------



## Toby's Mom

Try Nakayama knits & crafts, at Avenida La Paz 324 in the suburb of Miraflores. BTW, Miraflores and San Isidro are BEAUTIFUL modern suburbs. The safe places to shop in Lima include Miraflores' crafts market in Av. Petit Thouars, three blocks from the Miraflores roundabout and a great place for bargains. There is also Polvos Azules, Lima´s official black market, where prices are best of all, provided that you take steps to stay safe. Beware that some unscrupulous dealers may advertise goods as 100% Alpaca, when it really a 25% Alpaca-synthetic blend. Make sure that you buy your Alpaca treasures form a reputable merchant.
Make sure you try the NAUTICA restaurant in Miraflores, over the pier.
if you PM me at [email protected] I can send you a link for information on how to STAY SAFE and where to go for great stuff.
Wicked Mama


----------



## yogandi

daralene said:


> yogandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaving for Peru in two weeks and will have a full day in Lima. I wonder if anyone nows a good yarn store overthere which I could visit for some alpaca or lama yarn. It could be a market too if you know one . I am not going to the mountains or to Pisac and Cusco but the jungle and stay there for a week. On the way back I will have a Sunday to shop for yarn in Lima. Any idea is helpful where to go.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of those trips where you stay with the natives and meet a medicine man??? Sorry I don't know any yarn shops but too interested not to ask.
Click to expand...

Yes it will be a shamanic retreat


----------

